# QinetiQ hosts latest Cyber Security Challenge competition



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> UK defence firm QinetiQ has challenged amateur cyber defenders in a realistic global online terrorist attack simulation.
> The simulation was the latest in the current series of competitions in the Cyber Security Challenge UK and was based on recent real-world threats that have successfully infiltrated global corporations.





> *2015 Cyber Security Challenge UK Masterclass Final*
> In addition to the winning team, 10 other competitors also qualified for the 2015 Cyber Security Challenge UK Masterclass Final in March 2015.
> The final will be another cyber terror simulation designed by an industry consortium including BT, GCHQ, NCA, Lockheed Martin, Juniper and Airbus Group.


QinetiQ hosts latest Cyber Security Challenge competition


----------

